# Installing a HPM superdimmer



## EBFD6 (Aug 31, 2008)

I have to tell you, I have no idea what you are talking about.

This makes no sense to me.

Where are you located?

Can you post pictures of what you are talking about?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

This seems to be the manufacturer's website...
http://www.hpm.com.au

And all I can find on the "XL400ESD Superdimmer" here...
(Page 2)
http://www.hpm.co.nz/Uploads/HPM_Dimmers&fancontrollers.pdf

I can't find ANY wiring diagrams on their web site for this! I would return it and buy something from a company which provides technical documentation for their products...


----------



## agdp07 (Nov 30, 2009)

Sorry im in Australia.
Red is Active
Black is Neutral
Green/yellow is earth.

Does that help or would you like some pictures?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Most manufacturers of electrical things have "wiring diagrams" on their web site. Or installation manuals, service manuals, etc.

Like this manufacturer provides wiring diagrams for each of its products here...
http://www.lutron.com/CMS400/Techinfopage.aspx?id=19285

And they include wiring diagrams in the package the product comes in.

That is the basic way electricians know how to connect things. Also they provide instruction manuals which say how things operate. People lose these things.

Did your product come with any wiring diagrams which would look like the following? (Not for your product.)


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

I will get a hold of my freind he is electrician in that area so he will fill me in with details and I will foward the correct info here.

Merci,marc


----------



## agdp07 (Nov 30, 2009)

Surely there is some Aussie Sparkies hanging out on here?


----------



## agdp07 (Nov 30, 2009)

I have attached installation info.
It says a neutral is not required yet in the picture it shows the load connecting to neutral.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

That is the load neutral it is connected to the load--light bulb whatever. If your red is active then the black must be the load not a neutral.


----------



## agdp07 (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok I think I have got it.
The 2 red wires are the active and a loop.
The single red wire is the load "my down lights"

So I put the 2 red wires in the active and the single red wire in the load, then the 3 black wires "neutral" all go together
the 3 neutrals are 1 from mains, 1 from load and 1 from the loop.
Is this correct?


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

agdp07 said:


> Ok I think I have got it.
> The 2 red wires are the active and a loop.
> The single red wire is the load "my down lights"
> 
> ...


 I don't think so. I guess I'd have to be there. I don't think black wires are neutrals but I've never been down under.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

There should have been two wires connected to the switch you removed. According to the instructions you show those two wires are the only ones that get connected to te dimmer.


----------



## agdp07 (Nov 30, 2009)

This is the current light switch.


----------



## agdp07 (Nov 30, 2009)

Any one else got any suggestions?


----------

